
An Arduino-type board for AC power (phase-fired) control - natvert
https://nathan.vertile.com/blog/2019/04/07/vertile-powercore/
======
convivialdingo
Photos are not appearing - but still an interesting device.

~~~
natvert
Thx for the feedback and the heads up. What browser are you using?

